# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 2817 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*





2817 grafts FUE, grafts FUE extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.


Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, coronal lateral slit_


308 Single grafts

1005 Double grafts

1504 Multiple





*BEFORE THE OPERATION*























*OPERATION*


















*5 MONTHS*
















*7 MONTHS*














*9 MONTHS*














*12 MONTHS*
















*13 MONTHS*



























*2,5 YEARS AFTER THE OPERATION*







.

----------


## Jazz1

wow nice work

----------

